# Egg donor looking for a recipient on egg share scheme !!



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi there,
This is the first time I have wandered out of the safety of the fertility clinic that I'm on the egg sharer programme with!! Daunting but I'm desperate! 
I am 6ft tall and this is making a match very difficult. If there is anyone out there that is looking  for an egg donor. Don't hesitate to contact.
Any advice would be greatly received! I have naturally dark blonde hair and brown eyes, rhesus negative blood type and am based in the south east.
Thanks


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

You might be better off posting on egg donor section. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

I'd clicked on your post cos as a recipient I am now facing a 12 month wait at my clinic as such a shortage of donors. This time last year the wait was only 3 months. Am sure someone will be very grateful to be matched with you.

A few more details might help
Where in UK are you? Hair colour? Eye colour? Blood group? Age?


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the information and help! Need as much as I can get at the moment ,
As I said I have been waiting to be matched for 6 months now just because of my height.
Just out of interested what clinic are you with? 
Thanks again and good luck x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Nurture, Nottingham - good stats if you're in/near East Midlands

Amazed you've been waiting for a recipient for so long, especially as you're a proven donor. I would have thought anyone 5'8 or over would be fine & that's got to be a lot of ladies.

Hope you get a match soon and go on to have successful cycle


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Haven't looked that far afield, but just had a look at the clinic , brilliant success rates. Fingers crossed for you and I just hope someone accepts soon! 
Thanks again


----------



## sjjinx (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi have you thought about looking at other clinics? I should think you could take your results with you. London's woman's clinic say they can usually start with no waiting list.  
Best of luck. I'm yet to start the process as I'm terrified of being turned down and having to wait too long.


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice , I have now contacted Bourne hall and woman's London clinic, fingers crossed!!! Please match me


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have now moved on to care Northampton! And sounds promising ! Please let it be my turn


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Really pleased you've found a few more clinics. Hope you get matched with recipient soon


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks fifi, me too! 
I find to hard to get excited anymore .... Just in case .
But inside I do feel like  this is it . I hope


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

At 5'10 I would happily accept you as a donor but we're too far away - damn geography!  
Hope you get matched soon & best of luck withyour treatment


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

We're in Cardiff 

I'm sure you'll soon be matched   - there's got to be other tall ladies out there desperate for a donor


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks and I hope so too, only reason I ask is we are in contact with CRGW, as the gamete donation trust is looking all over for a recipient for us. 
Just wondered if you were there.?
As maybe a match??
Thanks Aimee


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes! I've tried to pm you but your inbox is full


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello, indigo blue I have cleared my inbox if you would like to message me .
Look forward to hearing from you.
A x


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Thankyou! just tried to message you back and it's full again x


----------

